# How can I still ride?



## Guest (Aug 13, 2010)

Okay so I used to live in New York, and I moved to Texas about 1 year ago. I love to snowboard. I honestly believe if I stayed in New York I would have a small time sponsor now from the local board shop. I still want to snowboard but I live in small town Texas. I've considered building something like snoasis at woodward in my yard, but it is no real substitute for urban jibbing or riding a mountain. How can I snowboard for the next two years until I move somewhere in the north like Oregon or New York for college where I can really ride?


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

You spend money and travel.....


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2010)

Milo303 said:


> You spend money and travel.....


Good suggestion but I'm still in high school. When I graduate I'll be able to travel but that is two years away right now.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Then you convince Texas to check into

Ski Dubai - Booking online ski lessons and tickets to Dubai ski dome

And build one

Otherwise you're screwed man..... Hate to say it but you live in Texas, there's no way your going to truly keep your skills sharp imo. Artificial snow or not....

You're what, 16? My advice is to focus on school, get into and graduate from a good college then move to wherever you want and land a job that lets you ride as much as you want.

My point is you're young and you've got to play with the cards you've been dealt. I didn't start riding till I was 25 because I lived in Kansas.... You've got plenty of time to ride in your lifetime


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Depending on where you are at in Texass, there are decent enough areas in New Mexico you may be able to get to for a weekend or long weekend. They'll be way better than anything in NY regardless of how they compare to other Western resorts. You might want to do some mapquesting to NM resorts and see if anything is withing a five hour drive.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

It's still traveling but even Wolf Creek could be a handful of hours away, depending on where in Texas he is.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Wolf Creek cold definitely be within reason, though it would be on the upper end of distance. The OP is going to have to put some time in behind the wheel regardless.


----------



## mdc (Sep 23, 2008)

Start skateboarding if you don't already. Find a friend with a boat and start wakeboarding. You gotta make due with whatever you got, most likely skateboarding is the easiest thing you can do.


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

If you can't find a small resort around there and want to take up wakeboarding Texas is the place to do it. You don't even need a boat, check and see if there are any cable parks near you. I've never been to one, but they look super fun. There is rails, kickers and boxes to hit, and it looks way easier then riding behind a boat. 

Keep in mind though, wakeing is a different animal all together. I have a hard time with the trasition from wake to snow and back. I rode enough snow last season to build my muscle memory for it, and my wake technique sucked at the beginning of this summer. I've been riding wake alot longer then snow, and the first couple weekends out I felt akward and out of shape. I have yet to nail down a tantrum(base level invert) and I had them fiarly consistant last year, and my HS BS 3's are sketchy to say the least. I'm sure that I'll go through the same thing when the snow flies, who knows, I do feel more natural on a snowboard over all. 

Riding wake will keep you in great shape though, it's very psyically demanding, more so then snow. I can take lap after lap, after lap at the resort for days on end, and I'm hardly even sore (unless I take a bad crash) After a weekend on the lake, I am beat up. 

Like Wolf said, focus on what you need to have the life you want. I'm 41 and still shredding, you have plenty of time to play.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

The OP has nothing to complain about. Texas is a hop skip and a jump from New Mexico. Try living in ATLANTA where the closest hills are Maggie Valley and Sugar Mountain. It makes me want to cry, bro.... cry lonely tears


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2010)

Tarzanman said:


> The OP has nothing to complain about. Texas is a hop skip and a jump from New Mexico. Try living in ATLANTA where the closest hills are Maggie Valley and Sugar Mountain. It makes me want to cry, bro.... cry lonely tears



I live in the furthest possible place in Texas from new Mexico, on the southern louisiana border.

But anyways iv been able to negotiate two trips this year with the parents, copper and mt hood


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

One thing you have to remember are Western states are alot larger than Northeastern states so of course the time to get from one place in a state to another will be bigger.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Along the lines of Milo and Snowolf,...bust ass, work hard, graduate a year early....and as a reward negotiate with the parents for 4 trips a year and then get out of east tx asap...i.e., early college near a hill.


----------



## anti-bling (Apr 21, 2010)

Until you are old enough to move out and spend some seasons as a ski bum in Colorado, work with what you have in Texas

Lots of good reasons for that

-Its cheaper

-You have more chances of making friends who are into the same thing

-and its was better for the environment. Flying or driving hundreds of miles to go snowboard is not at all good for the environment. Flying especially. It seems a little more than ironic that people who are so gung-ho to go ride that they drive their SUVs all over to get to the mountains are contributing to killing the sport they love.

-And indoor riding on artificial snow is to snowboarding like blow-up dolls are to sex.


----------

